# Time to get married!



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2011)

It's time. Three days from now, I will lose my precious bachelorhood and enter a new phase of life which brings calmness, joy and responsibility to my living. Yes, I am getting married on 19th and two hours from now, I will be on a bus to my hometown and start the proceedings. 

It's been a wonderful life that I had till now as a bachelor and TDF has been pivotal in the geek part of my life. I am not going leave this geek side. I will still be blogging, posting and chatting. 

A glimpse of how I am going to look during my marriage: 

*img560.imageshack.us/img560/8466/20110312002.jpg

*img708.imageshack.us/img708/3424/20110312001s.jpg

so, guys, wish me good luck


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 16, 2011)

good luck Bond
have a happy and prosperous life 

i think it was just 4 months ago that you declared your engagement ceremony at TE
it was you right?
and as i said there have a great "Skulltrail" life 

BTW
the suit looks good


----------



## R2K (Mar 16, 2011)

Best wishes

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

And resize those pics


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2011)

Best of luck to you! Have a blissful married life...


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 16, 2011)

oh no!!! another one is claimed by the grim gaols of marriage!!!
dont drive your spouse up the wall with your leet stuff!!!

may whatever-be-above shower this couple with the best fortune and health.
best of luck, Mr. Bond!!!
live long and prosper.

ps.
suit looks real dapper!!

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




R2K said:


> Best wishes
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------
> 
> And resize those pics



its the guys wedding for god's sake!!!
leave your restrictions alone for an honored member at least!!
maybe he forgot to resize them in the zeal of preening himself before us


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations mate. Have a great married life. 


R2K said:


> And resize those pics


It should be automatically resized.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations dude 

Happy married life !

Everyone near is getting married 
I am :foreveralonewe need a smiley for that guise)


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2011)

Best wishes.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wishing you a happy married life.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

congrats and wish you the very best.

Footnote: _Mera number kab aayega??_


----------



## R2K (Mar 16, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Congratulations mate. Have a great married life.
> 
> It should be automatically resized.



LOL...for some reason my internet was slow and the page was loading very slowly..So i thought it was the huge size of the pic that was slowing it down..
My bad



doomgiver said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Dude why are you getting so hyper...calm down man...
What makes u think that i can even impose restrictions on a MOD?


----------



## asingh (Mar 16, 2011)

This one sure bought a dandy smile to my face. You are looking -- ahem 'smart'.

Congratulations to you and your family. Keep posting/moderating though.......!


----------



## R2K (Mar 16, 2011)

@desiibond
You look great...just Make sure u comb your hair..


----------



## adi007 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations 

Happy married life ! 

Btw is it arrange or love marriage ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2011)

congozzz big bro
have a happy married life ahead

ask ur kids too to post when u leave the TDF


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> congozzz big bro
> have a happy married life ahead
> 
> ask ur kids too to post when u leave the TDF



Let him get married first.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 16, 2011)

Wish you a Happy Married Life Big Brother... 
May God bless you.


Piyush said:


> ask ur kids too to post when u leave the TDF



Nice suggestion.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2011)

haha. i will one day fight in tdf with my kids. could be apple vs ms or something else.

thanks everyone for the wishes. its an arranged marriage. but we had 7 month time from engagement till now and so we are deeply in love with each other. 
wi   
and of course i will comb my hair. was trying the suit in a store when the pic was taken.


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats desii, wish you a very happy married life. 

On a side note: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/121503-where-desiibond.html


----------



## Goten (Mar 16, 2011)

Pls do post marriage pics.

.

Specially with brides cousins....Hehehehe.

Peace~~~!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 16, 2011)

congrats buddy.. have a gr8 life ahead..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 16, 2011)

congrats on entering a new phase of life...all the best for your future..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 16, 2011)

Best wishes


----------



## reddead (Mar 17, 2011)

congrats and have a happy married life


----------



## sparx (Mar 17, 2011)

Do let us know the pros and cons of a married life.

It will help me in future

And
Congrats!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2011)

Only a phone call.. no card 

I'll be waiting for you couple to get here


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, congratulations! 

In office now and unable to see the photos 

If possible do post few pics.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 17, 2011)

Enjoy!....mere number kaab ayega


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats bond.... I guess my number is with u!!!!!


----------



## din (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW. Thats a great news.

Hearty congrats. Wish you a very happy married life - in advance.

And welcome to the club


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 17, 2011)

Many many congratulations desiibond 
Wishing you all the happiness and success.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations Desiibond.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 20, 2011)

I got the info from your twitter account. Maybe missed this thread somehow.

Anyways, have a great married life. Don't forget TDF under the burden of your new responsibilities.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

congrats desiibond. have a happy married life ahead.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats desiibond and wish you a very happy married life. Man, i never checked this thread before. Sorry for that mate.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the wishes and here is a picture of me and my wife playing 'who gets the ring' during wedding 

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/963/dsc6429d.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and another picture while doing pooja:

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/528/dsc6196.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and the mandap:

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/4774/dsc5416.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 16, 2011)

bling bling!!! leave no stone unturned in the pursuit of bling!!!
gratz!!!


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

*@ desiibond*

Awesome pics mate. The mandap is well decorated and i like the *crysis* styled trees.

You must be one happy man now.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 16, 2011)

nice pics desiibond. So where was ceremony? In bangalore itself or some place else?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ desiibond*
> 
> Awesome pics mate. The mandap is well decorated and i like the *crysis* styled trees.
> 
> You must be one happy man now.



very very happy man.



gagan007 said:


> nice pics desiibond. So where was ceremony? In bangalore itself or some place else?



it was in Kothagudem (andhra, near khammam)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmmm congrats Bond !

Next in line up is *furious_gamer* ( Rajkumar ) will be doing marriage after BOND .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 17, 2011)

pics are not working....


----------



## asingh (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow....D.Bond you (and of course bhabi jee) look so nice in that pristine traditional attire. I guess in the 1st image -- some quick hand/eye coordination is required so you seem to be winning.....! Gamer...! 

By the way that stage. You sat there for the ceremony, and people can watch the ceremony like an audience...?

Congratulation once again.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 17, 2011)

asingh said:


> Wow....D.Bond you (and of course bhabi jee) look so nice in that pristine traditional attire. I guess in the 1st image -- some quick hand/eye coordination is required so you seem to be winning.....! Gamer...!
> 
> By the way that stage. You sat there for the ceremony, and people can watch the ceremony like an audience...?
> 
> Congratulation once again.



Thank you. there were 300 seats for those who came to watch the wedding ceremony. And yes, I won 2-0 while third was kind of a tie.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2011)

congrats DBro. have a happy life (but don't forget us).

BTW new movie out in 3days time. anyone interested, please don't PM/IM me.



Spoiler



*i56.tinypic.com/67ms7k.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Next in line up is *furious_gamer* ( Rajkumar ) will be doing marriage after BOND .


 ..


----------



## Krow (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations. Nice pictures.


----------



## CA50 (Apr 18, 2011)

congrats man, your face just resemble James bond


----------



## iinfi (Apr 18, 2011)

congrats sir ... best wishes


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 18, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Hmmm congrats Bond !
> 
> Next in line up is *furious_gamer* ( Rajkumar ) will be doing marriage after BOND .



Guys, will someone ban him. He is spreading rumors..... 



Liverpool_fan said:


> ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats Desiibond
Have a Great Married Life to both of u 
Now u must be knowing how it feels from bachelor life to a married life


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Congrats Desiibond
> Have a Great Married Life to both of u
> Now u must be knowing how it feels from bachelor life to a married life



"Real bad"  , this is what you feel after a year or so....


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> "Real bad"  , this is what you feel after a year or so....



Buddy I m asking desiibond & not u....everybody thinks & feels in differently


----------



## desiibond (Apr 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Congrats Desiibond
> Have a Great Married Life to both of u
> Now u must be knowing how it feels from bachelor life to a married life



no more lonely days and nights. that is how I am feeling now


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2011)

^^then it means u had a successful marriage life....


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 18, 2011)

desiibond said:


> no more lonely days and nights. that is how I am feeling now



Guess everyone feels the same, but hey, it's good for you man.



Zangetsu said:


> ^^then it means u had a successful marriage life....



Wait for 2 years and see what he feels. Then you can find out.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 18, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Guess everyone feels the same, but hey, it's good for you man.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for 2 years and see what he feels. Then you can find out.



haha. I will give my best shot to make it work  

btw, when is your marriage?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ Before the worl ends..... 

Will be before next feb... i guess


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 18, 2011)

@desi...nice pics ....what is your age ?

@fg... offo love marriage?....


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 18, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> nice pics desi....
> 
> @fg... offo love marriage?....



Too personal to ask in a forum.....


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 18, 2011)

congratulation.... you look smart in suit


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 18, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> @desi...nice pics ....what is your age ?
> 
> @fg... offo love marriage?....


*
Furious_gamer* marriage will not be like normal marriage - is like running & chasing ..


----------



## din (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW

Great photos there Desibond.

You are MFEO for sure.

Enjoy the life together. Once again, wish you a very happy married life.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 18, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> *
> Furious_gamer* marriage will not be like normal marriage - is like running & chasing ..



Here comes our Love guru DGM..Why you are always running behind my love life.You want something....like this...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 18, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> @desi...nice pics ....what is your age ?
> 
> @fg... offo love marriage?....



Thank you. am 28.



din said:


> WOW
> 
> Great photos there Desibond.
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow desiibond, you seem to give "Geeks" a new definition from the pic! You look smart. 
(which everyone believes, Geek aren't!)

All the best dude. Have a happy married life. Your marriage will only be the beginning for another (Awesome) chapter of your life. Take (or ask your friends to take) good pics, with the most awesome dSLR that you can afford, of cource 

On a serious note, I am really worried about how time flows. Soon everyone on this forum would get married (if they are not already) and their relationship with TDF will change, for better or for worse.

Well, whatever dude, just enjoy being bachelor life while it still lasts 

Edit: Oops, looks like I was too late to wish that 
But still, Awesome pics!


----------



## adi007 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy married life 

mantapa(dias) and arrangement is too good 
Like it  i hope i can make same arrangement during my marriage  (i am now 21 so long time ahead for my marriage  )


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 20, 2011)

He best wishes for the marriage old pad. This is a beginning of a new journey. Together


----------



## Coool (Apr 21, 2011)

Desiibond, You look like 007 Bond in suit.. Happy married life btw


----------



## desiibond (Apr 21, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Wow desiibond, you seem to give "Geeks" a new definition from the pic! You look smart.
> (which everyone believes, Geek aren't!)
> 
> All the best dude. Have a happy married life. Your marriage will only be the beginning for another (Awesome) chapter of your life. Take (or ask your friends to take) good pics, with the most awesome dSLR that you can afford, of cource
> ...



Thanks da  don't worry about forum. there will always be fresh blood.



adi007 said:


> Happy married life





freshseasons said:


> He best wishes for the marriage old pad. This is a beginning of a new journey. Together





Coool said:


> Desiibond, You look like 007 Bond in suit.. Happy married life btw



Thanks guys!


----------

